# :: قاعات الأسرة :: > قاعة الأسرة >  سلسله أطفال ذى العسل

## mr_virus

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اهلا بيكم جميعا وبالاخص الاطفال صغننييين 

جيبلكم النهارده سلسله أطفال ذى العسل  (اناشيد جميله جدا )

نبتدى بسم الله

غيرنى كتير

على مدارسكم 

أحمد ربك

انا فرحان

انا مسلم 

بحب ربنا 

بنوته

التعلب

حلويين يا ولاد

الكداب

من حقنا (لا للتدخين)

نوسه

نوسه 2

الرياضه 

رمضان

شاطر

تحت اقدام

يا مسلم

يالا نذاكر

واخيرا  زوزا*

----------


## emerald

السلام عليكم

لزيزة الاناشد يا فايرس ..

عارف انا سمعت الاولى وانا فرحان ..  لزيزة بجد .. جزاك الله الف خير .. 

بارك الله فيك.

----------


## mr_virus

شكرا ليكى يا emerald

----------


## مصريه وافتخر

حلوين اوي يا فيروس 
بس مش كانهم كاسيت ونزلوا السنة  اللي فاتت
على العموم هما حلوين اوي 
شكرا

----------


## mr_virus

شكرا يا مصريه 

هما فعلا كانوا على 3شرايط وانا نزلتهم 

بس معرفش بقلهم قد ايه  نظليين

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

شكرا جدا جدا جدا، و الشكر ده مش مني المرة دي و بس ، لا و من بنوتي كمان

----------


## mr_virus

شكرا ليكى 

وربنا يخليهالك 
وتفرحى بيها فى بيتها

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## زيزى على

:good:   :good:   :good:  اغانى ظريفه جدا اول مره اسمعها :good:   :good:   :good:

----------


## mr_virus

اى خدمه 

شكرا ليكى

----------


## بنبونه

مانت طلعت بتعمل حجات حلوه اهو  

وراق حاجه غير ضرب البنات

----------

